# goole tug?????



## Erin Bement (May 2, 2006)

In my hello I have a bit of the story behind her. I've been searching for her for sometime now. Would love any help you folks can give me. Thank you so much!
Erin


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Erin,

You doing fine so far - you even got your posting in the correct forum which is better going than some of our regulars!

Keep checking back here and I am sure someone will have some information.

For the benefit of other members the information available is in this thread: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=5970

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Burntisland (Jan 18, 2006)

*Tuggy*

Erin, that picture looks a LOT like a remote controlled model tug!


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Burntisland said:


> Erin, that picture looks a LOT like a remote controlled model tug!


You tell me how to make my r/c tug come up with a bow wave and wake like that and I'll be a happy bunny! (*)) 

Nah, it's a real one. Old, but real.

Andy G


----------



## Erin Bement (May 2, 2006)

*goole ?*

Hi Andy, I believe she may be a ghost tug no body can seem to identify her. Maybe they had a great big r/c one eh? Thanks for the fun!


----------



## Burntisland (Jan 18, 2006)

*Model tug.*



meechingman said:


> You tell me how to make my r/c tug come up with a bow wave and wake like that and I'll be a happy bunny! (*))
> 
> Nah, it's a real one. Old, but real.
> 
> Andy G


Prepare to be a happy bunny...............I can take a computer program and remove that bow wave...............I can also ADD a bow wave in any dimension I so choose. Now, I hope you are hOppy! (*))


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

There is a coal tug named "Wheldale" at Goole Waterway Museum.
Barney.


----------



## Erin Bement (May 2, 2006)

*goole*

Thank you so much, you wouldn't happen to know if she looks like mine would you? Also Barney is where the UK? I am not versed on any of what you wonderful people know, again thank you!


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Erin, Google: Tug wheldale Then scroll down, you will see pictureof her. she is nothing like yours.
The uk is United Kingdom. I live in England.
All the best. Barney.


----------



## Erin Bement (May 2, 2006)

*goole*

Thank you for your time, appreciate it so much.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*Mystery Goole tug*

Hi Erin,

One of the problems you may have with identifying her is that there were hundreds of tugs built at Hessle which is near Goole....or was she actually a tug that worked in Goole itself.?!!

My late 1950's reference book shows that during that time there were a few companies that operated tugs in the Goole area, thay were - 

British Transport Docks
John Deheer
Ellerman Wilson Line
Peter Foster & Co
Hull Steam Trawlers Mutual Insurance & Protecting Co 

Looking at a funnel colours reference book and taking the just visible marking off the funnel in the photo I think you can discount the owners of your tug as being - 

either British Transport Docks, Ellerman Wilson Line, Peter Foster and Co and the Hull Steam Trawlers Mutual Insurance & Protecting Co.

That leaves John Deheer whose funnel markings were red with black top and with a black star which would be in the region where the marking in the photo is shown.

By the late 50's they only had one tug which was called "Ian" which was built in 1907 and weighed 67 tons.

This may just be a possibility...and good luck with the search.!

Cheers,

Rushie. (Thumb)


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi again Erin.!

I've had a better look at your photo of the tug. Scanned it, blown it up etc and believe that the marking on the funnel is definetly not a star, so that would rule out her belonging to John Deheer Ltd.

I've found a photo of an 1899 Goole based tug and she appears to have extremely similar funnel markings as yours (as good as I can make yours out from the photo). She belonged to the Goole and Hull Steam Towing Co, who had their house flag on the funnel. The funnel marking in your photo could well be a house flag. 

The following lady has written books on the history of Goole, and one of the Goole and Hull Steam Towing Co tugs features on the cover of one. As a local historian, she may very well be able to point you in the right direction and give you some contacts.

http://www.susanebutler.btinternet.co.uk/books.html

Also Hull (not too ar from Goole) has a Maritime Museum - 

http://www.ukmcs.org.uk/members/member_hull_maritime_museum.htm

Good luck.!

Hope this helps...and let us all know how you get on.!

Cheers,

Rushie


----------



## Erin Bement (May 2, 2006)

*Goole*

Hi Rushie, I have contacted and been contacted back by Susan, her picture of the Goole #3 was taken from an old photo nothing more.She didn't add much else. Also the museum sent me to a researcher, which charged a very very high fee.Rushie I have a list of over 32 sites, museums, tug clubs etc.That I have contacted, I even joined a place called Tug Talk with an annual fee. See you guys are one of the 32 places I am perched or have contacted. I have been on this search diligently. I have talked to tug peopel from all over Toronto, Great Lakes, US, UK, Isle of Mann, Ireland, France, Belgium and now you fine folks.I could go on and on with all. I just can't give up just yet, there are so many wonderful records out there and such knowledge in these area of history and tugs. Someone has to stumble over her sooner or later.Thank you so much for your work on her, I do so appreciate it so. Thanks again, 
Erin


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

No problem Erin,

The search continues....no matter what...!

Rushie.


----------



## Erin Bement (May 2, 2006)

*Goole*

Rushie, thank you, and so it continues. How great it will this be when she is actually found, or at least her history.
Gratefully, Erin


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

sorry erin i agree with burntisland,the water in the foreground likes too much like a wash from a launch,also the water in front of the tug,is there a name on the tug? behavioral science,you know where the uk is


----------



## Erin Bement (May 2, 2006)

*goole*

Yes, I know where the UK is at, right where God put her. The background does not look like that area at all, but she has neighbor's that could be her best friend. I also have a man in Belgium and Ireland trying to look for here, oh yes one in France too. If I didn't know better I would think she was on the North Shore of Lake Superior. But we all know she would never had made that journey. Do you have any thoughts on this? Would welcome anyones help, thanks for the contact! No name, even professionals can not get the name to pull up, the best they could tell me was, it looked like one name, 7 or 8 letters.


----------



## Wild Rover (Apr 27, 2006)

Looks like a model tug to me, shot taken from the stern of the launch which is making the wash as dom said.


----------



## Erin Bement (May 2, 2006)

*goole*

I had a professional, analyze, size to ratio, depth to weight, it is an actual vessel, scaling from photo dated early 1900's could not have been altered, camera used was not capiable of any distortion.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Good on you Erin, DO not give up, the answer is out there somewhere.
Looking at photo as it appears on screen is that a person standing at base of funnel and what is half way up funnel stern side, a flag??


----------



## Wild Rover (Apr 27, 2006)

Sorry just trying to give an honest opinion, the water is not right, the fore ground looks like the wash from a boat which if correct would make the tug a model. Only my opinion of course, no offence intended.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Erin

I saw a model of a tug very similar to this called Lion she was built I believe in 1869 for Bailey & Leetham, Hull


----------



## Richard Green (Apr 9, 2006)

Can I put in my ha'porth. Does it have to be a tug? Could it be some sort of pilot boat or even a steam powered fishing boat taken from the deck of a very slow moving high sided liner. The smoke looks real ...


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Erin,

Who knows, it could be Lake Superior.! 

You'd be surprised how far these old tugs ventured. In 1925 the _Seaman_ took 2 navy Minesweepers from Boston (not far from Goole) to Beunos Aries a total of 124 days at sea, whilst in 1936 she did a tow from Australia to England of 6843 miles.! She was only 125 feet long.

Rushie


----------



## mcgurggle (Jul 31, 2005)

Richard Green said:


> Can I put in my ha'porth. Does it have to be a tug? Could it be some sort of pilot boat or even a steam powered fishing boat taken from the deck of a very slow moving high sided liner. The smoke looks real ...


The smoke looks real enough, the vessel seems to be making good speed but, the smoke is going upwards and slightly ahead of her although there dosent seem to be a following wind. Also the scalloped edge of the card looks real but a photo of that era would have the picture fading towards the edge of the card but there is a pronounced 'sharpness' to the edge of the actual pic especially at the bottom & sides.
I dont disbelieve it but it just dont look kosher !! (Read) 
McG


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

someone pointed out that it looked like someone standing aft of the funnel,also it looks like someone standing in front of the bridge ,no one in the top wheelhouse ,the flag appears to be dark colour bottom ,white middle,lighter colour top with a design simular to the indian flag


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Smoke & flag? both drifting same way.


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Burntisland said:


> Prepare to be a happy bunny...............I can take a computer program and remove that bow wave...............I can also ADD a bow wave in any dimension I so choose. Now, I hope you are hOppy! (*))


Oops, forgot this post for a bit! I photoshop things too. Took a snap of my dad's tug stationary in the harbour and then manipulated and added the bow wave and wake taken at 13kts outside the harbour. Nice effect, but I really wanted it added to my model in real time, out on the lake!! (Thumb) 

Bounce!
Andy


----------



## Erin Bement (May 2, 2006)

*goole ?*



Erin Bement said:


> In my hello I have a bit of the story behind her. I've been searching for her for sometime now. Would love any help you folks can give me. Thank you so much!
> Erin


 power and might has nothing to do with the size, power comes from with in!


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Could this Goole tug be the "Alpha"?. Check this web for pic.

riversea.tugtalk.co.uk/goole/alpha.htm

Brows down to 1909. Alpha.

Barney.


----------



## Erin Bement (May 2, 2006)

*goole tug?*

Thanks Barney, I'll go check thanks very much, I'll let you know!!


----------



## Erin Bement (May 2, 2006)

*goole Alpha?*

Thanks Barney looks close doesn't it, she could have been fitted with the life boat later during the war, I believe France required that, but not 100% on that, not much room to put one anywhere else. Interesting isn't it? Any body else care to share, always willing to listen to an opinion?


----------



## Erin Bement (May 2, 2006)

*goole tug*

The photograph layed in the bottom section of my father's jewelry box for many years.It had a plastic sleeve over it. Above it was a drop in section that would have held jewerly, my father had only my mother's wedding ring and some coins. My father traveled a great deal, he probably took it from a ship looking down. He has many photos of ships, boats, ferries and so on. He traveled the Great Lakes and Hudson Bay mainly, but had gone else where in his travels, possibly Ireland or where abouts. This was the only photo tucked away and not placed in a photo album or photo box.Great care he took of it, it had to have meant something special to him.The picture was never tampered with by myself, his only family member. He was stricken with Alzheimers the last several years of his life and was placed in a care facility.His belongs were stored the entire time until after his death when I found the photo. It was unusaual that it was there. I knew my father well as being his only child, we traveled a great deal together. He showed me his world of the water from the time I was 3 years old after my mother abandoned us both. He gave me so much in my life, I have this need to find her.... maybe if nothing more than that final adventure with him, his final good bye. I thought the doubters needed to know this, too important to mess with, would have no need, now would I?


----------



## Erin Bement (May 2, 2006)

McG, Please go to my new posting, it will add more for your thoughts on this tug photo. I am an honest American woman with honorable blood of Irish, Native American and French, which I believe gave me a good base. My father brought me up with honor and respect for the water and the people that worked on her.I believe in nothing more than a possibility that all is what it is. Open your mind to that, this is what it is... a journey tagged with all... but most of all marked with nothing more than love... a daughter's for her father.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Erin thank you for putting the story of the photo so eloquently, father must have been proud to have a daughter like yourself. Only time will tell whether the mystery tug will be identified.


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

erin,please forgive me i do not mean to be rude,but you sound so much like mermaid, i may be pulled into line over this but as i said before i'am sorry,your termination and post sounds like a come on,however please prove me wrong.


----------



## Erin Bement (May 2, 2006)

Dom, you will have to explain yourself a bit more,termination? come on? It is what I say it is, nothing more, nothing less. I have no motive beyond my photo, no need my life is full,complete with love and grace. Some people hear words from another's heart and challenge their intent, oh the world you live in is not mine, but your own to bare. Maybe.... there are true love stories out there Dom, I know I have lived through one and am currently living another. Some of us have truly been blessed, I know I have. Regards: Erin


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

stop sniffing the glue erin


----------



## Erin Bement (May 2, 2006)

*goole tug*

I thank you all for your kindness and help in my search. I do appreciate the many efforts put forth. Time to part these waters, this course is not the one for me. I wish all, smooth and safe sailing.
Regards: Erin


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Dom Totally uncalled for, all Erin wanted was a little help to get an answer and a lot of decent people on here tried to help but it takes all sorts to make a world.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*Dear Super Moderators...*

Apparently I keep getting automatically directed to the Mills and Boon website in error when I access this thread....Any ideas...?

Rushie


----------



## Harry Nicholson (Oct 11, 2005)

I've just read through this thread. I was sad that Erin met with sarcasm at times. She is real enough, just Google her name and you will see.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

I agree,

My last response may have been misconstrued - my comments were directed at the sarcasm of some, not towards Erin, who I tried to assist, and have sent a PM to wish her well in her quest.

I hope that makes my contribution (see previous entries in thread) clearer. I would not wish to enter into the useless garb that some may find "entertaining"....or irratating to others.

Apologies if anyone was misled....and it's your round at the bar....

Rushie


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

What a great shame that SOME members did not treat Erin with a little more respect
Do as thread #42 says, she is real enough , A tug expert?


----------



## Kaskazi (Sep 20, 2006)

Well that was rather shabby treatment. 

Now she won't return to see my suggestion to look at Goole #5 at http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images//2004/07/47151.jpg

Built 1884 at Goole (Thomas Scott & Co) and broken up 1963 at Sunderland.


----------

